# 1 Corinthians 11:2-16



## Irishcat922 (May 7, 2004)

Any recommendations for reading on this passage. Especially in regards to the words praying, prophesying, and power. I read Calvin, Henry, am reading Hodge today, not completely satsfied with their take on the text.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 7, 2004)

Sean,
Please check the search function for the board. This passage has been dealt with.


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 7, 2004)

I found that post Scott, it is dealing primarily with headcoverings. I was looking for something a little more specifically dealing with the word usage, prayer, prophesying, and power. Some people use this passage as you probaly well know to prove the idea that women can preach and or teach in the church. I am looking for something in regards to that on this passage.


----------

